# Bodyshops South wales



## CJC (Sep 3, 2011)

Will be doing a full underbody refurb on my impreza this winter, looking for a good bodyshop to spray a few parts? Any recommendations?


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

where abouts are you


----------



## CJC (Sep 3, 2011)

Llanelli


----------



## danbmx_69 (Aug 11, 2008)

lew tech on, 
Eaton road, Brynhyfryd, SA5 9JX


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

got a few contacts in Swansea


----------



## gar1380 (Sep 12, 2010)

give these a call recommended ask for Richard or candy

www.liquidpaintwork.co.uk


----------



## _mike_ (May 14, 2011)

Renovate body repairs in Crosshands. 

Just did a full repaint on my Leon K1 and the work is faultless. 

He's a car guy too so attention to detail is all there


----------

